# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  پشت کنکوری عزیز دلیل موندنت پشت این کنکور چی بود ؟ صادقانه بگو لطفا ....

## roxsana

دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟

----------


## mehrjouya

پارسال من هیچ تلاشی انجام ندادم و از این بابت خودمو مقصر میدونم و تو کنکور رتبم شد 206 هزار.. چاره ای هم نداشتم که بمونم برای سال بعد و از سربازی هم بدم میاد :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Phatums

> دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


من هیچ وقت تلاشم مداوم نبوده، دو سه ماه اول ک اکثرا میشد تابستون خرخونی میکردمو 11ساعت فوق العاده باکیفیت میخوندم ک اگه میخواستم بدون وسواس حساب کنم تا 13ساعت درسخوندن بقیه میشد. بعدش شدیدا خسته میشدم و زده از کتاب😐هرسالم از دی ب بعد دلم ب درس نمیرفت😒
شکست پشت شکست باورم شده بود ک واقعا نمیتونم.

----------


## Maja7080

> دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


واسه اینکه تو دوسال گذشته حتی یک ماه هم نشده بود بشینم روزی 10_12 ساعت مفید بخونم.درواقع اصلا نمیخوندم
امسالم دیر شروع کردم ولی نتیجش خوب بود فهمیدم اگه بخونم برام اتفاقای خوبی میفته
یه چیزی هم میگم شاید بگه بهانه میاره ولی حقیقته. متاسفانه معلمای دلسوزی نداشتم به من و همکلاسیام میگفتن الان همه دانشگاه قبولن فقط به فکر امتحانای مدرسه باشید ولی وقتی کنکور دادیم فهمیدیم منظورشون دانشگاه ازاد بوده و جالبه همین معلما بچه های خودشونو انواع کلاسای کنکوری میفرستادن ولی به ما میگفتن نخونید قبولید
سال دوم هم خیلی ناامید بودم میگفتم قبولی فقط مال کسایی هست که پولدارن و کلاس میرن.مصاحبه رتبه برترا رو میخوندم همشون از دم پدر و مادراشون دکتر و مهندس و استاد و ... مدرسه های نمونه هم درس خونده بودن.خوب من که این امکاناتو نداشتم 
امسال سال سوممه تفکراتمو خیلی عوض کردم.تصمیم گرفتم جوری بخونم که بعد کنکور خوشحال باشم دیگه برام حرف هیچکس مهم نیست.حتی اگه همه بگن قبول نمیشی برام مهم نیست من خیلی امیدوارم و راه خودمو میرم

----------


## Seyed Chester

خريت كردم بلانصبت همه دوستان اينجا
بايد همون بهداشت محيط رو ك اورده بودم ميرفتم 
در كنارش برا كنكور ميخوندم
فاتحهه روحيم خونده شده اينجوري

----------


## ifmvi

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط roxsana


دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


نمیدونم چرا موندم ؛ حس میکنم حقم نیست توی دانشگاه سطح پایین درس بخونم چون تا یه جاهایی خوب پیش رفتم اما خب روند خوب بودنم ادامه دار نشد،نمیخوام شرمنده ی خودم و دلم بشم :(*

----------


## amir5119

برا 98 میخونم چون 97 گند زدم ابروم رفت
میخام 98 رتبه زیر 500 بیارم :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mrya

به علت تغییر رشته :Yahoo (4):

----------


## نگارخانم

> دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


سلام من رتبه ام نشد اون چیزی که میخواستم 
بله از دل و جون مایه گذاشتم ولی  روشم غلط بود

----------


## erfann21

> دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


من این چهارمین کنکورمه
برای 3تا قبلی رو هم رفته 20ساعت درس نخوندم
همشم بخاطر اینکه باید کار میکردم
سگ تو این زندگی

----------


## lolipop

> دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


استرس واقعا بیخود سر جلسه کل درس خوندنامو از اول دبیرستان تا آخرین روزی که واسه کنکور خوندمو نابود کرد :"

موندم که بخاطر یه استرس مسخره بعدا پشیمون نشم

----------


## mohammad.666.s

خیلی واضحه چون اون رشته ای که می خواستم قبول نشدم

----------


## freak

نشد ک بشه

----------


## farzad_76

*کـــم کــــــــاری و انتظار معجزه فرا زمینی*  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (117):

----------


## nacli

من مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تهران دارم میخونم و سه ترم دیگه کارشناسی رو تموم میکنم. بعدش سربازی رو میرم و بعدشم کنکور تجربی ایشالا

----------


## morteza.ka

به حرف خونوادم گوش دادم رفتم دانشگا بعد فهمیدم هر خراب شده ای که چارتا دانشجوی الافو چارتا استاد مفنگی توشه دانشگا نیس  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## morteza.ka

> من مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه تهران دارم میخونم و سه ترم دیگه کارشناسی رو تموم میکنم. بعدش سربازی رو میرم و بعدشم کنکور تجربی ایشالا


 :Yahoo (21):  رتبت چن بود ؟

----------


## mahdi_artur

> دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


مولوی خیلی قشنگ علت پشت کنکور موندن ما رو توضیح میده (معنای هر مصراع رو جلوش می نویسم)
خنک آن قماربازی که بباخت آن چه بودش ( ما هر چی داشتیم و نداشتیم رو پشت کنکور باختیم)
بنماند هیچش الا هوس قمار دیگر (فقط می خواهیم دوباره بازی کنیم تا شاید این بار برنده ی قمار کنکور باشیم)
ما پشت کنکوری های بدبخت فقط خدا میدونه چه هزینه ای که توی قمار کنکور کردیم ولی نتیجه ای نگرفتیم....

----------


## nacli

> رتبت چن بود ؟


248

----------


## raha113

موندم که رویام محقق شه رویای اصلی من پزشکی یا دندونو اینا نیس
این رشته ها ودانشگاه خوب فقط مقدمه ایه که این مسیرو برام هموار میکنه
البته ناگفته نماند هممون از دست خانواده وفامیل به حد کافی داریم میکشیم و میخوایم نشون بدیم که میتونیم 
ایناهم بی تاثیر نیست ولی یکی از دوستام یه روز گفت تو راهیو که فک میکنی درسته برو چیزیو که میخوایو بخون اونوقت که موفق شدی همینایی که فک میکردن رشته ی تحصیلیتو خواستت یه چیز مزخرف بوده خودشون تشویقت میکنن دیدم خوشبختی چیزیه که من حس کنم درسته وبخوامش پس برای اون تلاش میکنم نگران خانوادتونم نباشین نگین فلان رشته قبول نشم غصه میخورن ناراحت میشن سرافکنده میشن نه شاید اول این حسو داشته باشن بعدش که دنبال اونی رفتی که علاقته وتوش گل کاشتی تحسینت میکنن خودمم واسه اینکه فک کردم ناراحتشون کردم خیلی عذاب وجدان داشتم بعد دیدم باید ازراهی که درسته وتو وجود من هست باعث افتخارشون بشم چیزی که بهش علاقه دارم استعدادشو دارم  نه صرفا راهی که بقیه نشون میدن باور کنین خواسته ی اوناهم خوشبختیتونه فقط شاید گاهی فک میکنن مسیری که نشون میدن درست تره  که اونم قضاوت باخودتون به درونتون رجوع کنین میفهمین برای چی باید تلاش کنین :Yahoo (1):

----------


## morteza.ka

> 248


شریف یا امیرکبیر نمیاوردی ؟  :Yahoo (21):  از سطح علمی و جو دانشگا راضی ای ؟ من شاید همین رشته رو بخونم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## roxsana

اره درسته دقیقا احساس میکنم همه واسه این که حسرت به دلشون نمونه دوباره امتحان میکنن ....

----------


## hazrate_doost

MilitarY  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## hamed_habibi

​تنبلی

----------


## mahTEn

من سال اول اصلا درست حسابی نمیفهمیدم کنکور چیه!! کنکورو خیلی راحت گرفته بودم و فک میکردم نخونده قبولم ! البته ناگفته نمونه ک ب معجزه هم خیلی اعتقاد داشتم :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (4): 
تو مدرسه هم ک همیشه جزو شاگرد اولا بودم واسه همین مغرور شده بودم همش با خودم میگفتم ببین تو پیراپزشکیارو ک قطعاااا میاری فقط باید چن ساعت از وقتتو بدی واسه درس تا قبولی پزشکیتم قطعی شه  :Yahoo (21): 
ولی خب بعد از اینکه کنکور دادم قشنگ **** شد ب تصوراتم :Yahoo (21): 
دیگه این شد ک موندم پشت کنکور :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Majede

بخاطر استرسای در حد لالیگا کانون نکبت بااون پشتیبانای بیسواد دوزاریشون [emoji34][emoji34][emoji34]

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk

----------


## ali.nanok

*من پشت کنکور نیستم ولی فکر کنم مضمون این بیت شعر علت پشت موندن خیلیا باشه

به راه بادیه رفتن بِه از نشستن باطل
و گر مراد نیابم به قدر وسع بکوشم

آرزوی موفقیت برای همتون
*

----------


## M.AMIN.D

یادش بخیر. امروز بعد از چندین سال دارم تو انجمن مینویسم. بچه ها منم سال دوم قبول شدم. 

فقط مسیر درست رو پیدا کنید. والسلام!

----------


## roxsana

up

----------


## Levi_Ackerman

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط M.AMIN.D


یادش بخیر. امروز بعد از چندین سال دارم تو انجمن مینویسم. بچه ها منم سال دوم قبول شدم. 

فقط مسیر درست رو پیدا کنید. والسلام! 



میشه بیشتر توضیح بدی چی کردی چی نکردی ؟
مرسی
_

----------


## NiNi

*یه دلیلش همین کار شما بود<علاقه ی عجیب به حواشی و اینترنت> دلیل دیگه هم این که هیچ کس به جز خود آدم نمیتونه فریبش بده. ما خودمونو گول زدیم که خب امسال که چندماه بیشتر نمونده و راه به جایی نمیبره درس خوندن. امسالو بیخیال باشه سال بعد از اول با قلمچی کوبنده شروع میکنم و ۸۰۰۰ ها رو ردیف میکنم. دلیل دیگه هم امروز و فردا کردن. ترس از تمام وجود وقت گذاشتن واسه چیزی که مطمئن نیستیم جواب میده یا نه. مهمتر از همه اینکه وقتی یه بار پشت بمونی، عادت میکنی..ناخودآگاه نمیخونی.*

----------


## Miss.Sad

_نخوندن نخوندن نخوندن 
بهونه جستن برای فرار از درس 
ترسیدن از یه شکست 
همه اینا دست به دست هم دادن تا رتبه دلخواه بدست نیاد_

----------


## hazrate_doost

مجددا military  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## roxsana

ممنون که صادقانه گفتی مرسی

----------


## roxsana

up

----------


## Maryam.mz

پزشکی روزانه مشهد میخواستم  :Yahoo (5):

----------


## Pouya417

نظرم درباره رشتم عوض شد و ناگفته نماند که خراب هم کردم

----------


## MmBm

:/ اميدوارم ماها ك امسال سال اولمونه ب اين دچار نشيم :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (68):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## invinciblegirl

چون پیش نه درست و حسابی مدرسه رفتم نه درس خوندم نه کنکور دادم یعنی انقدر از فرط شدت مشکلات قبلی اون سال زده بودم به در بیخیالی که حتی نفهمیدم ثبت نام کنکور کی هست  :Yahoo (21):  دوستای عزیرمم که کلا قراموشم کرده بودن بخاطر همون مشکلات قبلی و هیچکس بهم ندا نداد مریم ثبت نام کنکوره چون حداقل احتمالا از بعد اون میخوندم ولی چون عقب موندم بازم بیکار و بیخیال موندم
تازه اون بیخیالیه تا زمستون امسالم بود و بگم که واقعا طرز خوندنم اشتباه بود و حالا میبینم انقدر بد خوندم که انگار نخوندم تازه الآن فهمیدم چجوری باید بخونم و باید بمونم پشت دوباره
از ته ته ته دلم آرزوی پشتکار زیاد و نتیجه ی خوب واسه همه ی پشت کنکوریا دارم

----------


## Fatimatu

درس نخوندن 
امروز فردا کردن
تابستون گفتم زوده مهر گفتم حالا شروع میکنم رمستون گفتم دیگ وقتشه ولی حسش نیس عیدم گفتم دیگ دیره
کلن من بی انگیزه بودم قبل از کنکور خیلی خرخون بودم ولی از درس زده شدم و کم کم به نخوندن عادت کردم

----------


## Frigidsoul

برم پزشکی ،گذشت تا این اواخر فهمیدم که علاقه ای به پزشکی ندارم و بیشتر بخاطر مادر و پدرمه که میخونم ،پشیمون شدم عوض کردم برم ریاضی .الآن که بزرگ تر شدم درک میکنم که اشتباه بزرگی موندن پشت کنکور، کنکور رو میشه بار ها داد ولی بهترین روزهای زندگیت با هیچی بر نمیگرده.

----------


## Khoshdel

> برم پزشکی ،گذشت تا این اواخر فهمیدم که علاقه ای به پزشکی ندارم و بیشتر بخاطر مادر و پدرمه که میخونم ،پشیمون شدم عوض کردم برم ریاضی .الآن که بزرگ تر شدم درک میکنم که اشتباه بزرگی موندن پشت کنکور، کنکور رو میشه بار ها داد ولی بهترین روزهای زندگیت با هیچی بر نمیگرده.


من خودم پزشکی میخونم
پزشکی از بیرون خوشگله از داخل فقط سختی داره.
اگر علاقه نداری اصلا بهش فکر نکن

Sent from my SM-J500H using Tapatalk

----------


## shima97-98

> دوستان پشت کنکوری لطفا بیاین بگین که چی شد و چرا پشت کنکور موندین ؟ واقعا سالی بود که با جون و دل مایه بزارین ولی قبول نشین ؟


حس میکردم این حق من نیست
راستش پارسالم از یه جایی به بعد اصلا خوب نخوندم
میخواستم خودمو امسال حداقل به خودم ثابت کنم
ولی فکر نکنم بشه
کاش همون آزاد میرفتم پارسال
الان داغون نمیشدم :Yahoo (113):

----------


## AynazZ

*بیسوادی
*نادانی
*نا آگاهی
*گول ظاهره معدل 19.90 رو خوردن (حتی تا آخرین سال!!!! و چه بازیه مسخره ای بود و هست این معدل...یادم که میاد اول از همه حااااالم از خودم بهم میخوره)
*****************تنبلیییییییییییی  یییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییییییییییییییییی  یییییییییی
* باور نکردنه اینکه کنکور یه جنگه! و واسه خوب نتیجه گرفتن توش بایددددددد با روش خودش خوند
*نداشتنه برنامه و اصصصصصصصصصصصصصصرار ورزیدن به نداشتنش! چون بایددد آدمه این کار باشی 
*کمکاری ، جازدن و واگذار کردنه بازی به حریف وختی حتی هنوز سوووووته آغازو نزدن چه برسه به پایان :Yahoo (76): ( خنده ی تلخ من از گررررریه غم انگیزتر است.........)

باشد که پند گیرید :Yahoo (21):

----------

